# OBX Beach Restrictions



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

You guys might want to take a look here: http://fishmojo.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=35 
and consider getting involved in the fight to keep our beaches free from restrictions by the NPS.

Regards!

J


----------

